# CO2 tubing size



## Katoe (Jun 26, 2013)

There seems to be a variety of sizes such as ID 1/8" OD 1/4" and ID 4mm OD 6mm. Does this depend on the type of regulator I have?

I also checked locally for polyethylene CO2 tubing and Loews only has them in ID 5mm.


----------

